# At what mileage did u change ur shocks?



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?

Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

You change your shocks...?


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Shocks/Struts are hand tested push the car down over the wheel as far as you can, using your body weight. It should come up and not bounce. There is nothing to do with mileage all vehicles are driven differently and different roads surfaces


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?
> 
> Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


What are shocks, we're Uber/Lyft drivers we don't need any shocks.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> At what mileage did u change ur shocks?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Considering my car has Airshocks that cost bout $1200 a pair... It's gonna be a while...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

How fast is that boat moving....Now if they said magic carpet, I would be happy. 
It would have been nice to know what kind of car...If it's hopping on corners, yes, you need front end work...maybe more than shocks/struts...If it was a new car might still be under warranty. Just take off all rideshare stuff and tell them you travel a lot. Bad tires can contribute to the problem also. Try Goodyear Weather Ready tires from TireRack.com


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?
> 
> Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


Changing shocks? Let me guess, Government Motors car?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UpNorth said:


> Shocks/Struts are hand tested push the car down over the wheel as far as you can, using your body weight. It should come up and not bounce. There is nothing to do with mileage all vehicles are driven differently and different roads surfaces


I did the front struts when 
the ball joints and tie rods
needed to be fixed
125000 miles


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

shocks? Do you abuse your car or are the streets really really bad where you drive?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

the mechanic test how i used to test them when i was in the business the proper way . push on the car hard as possible down do this a few times . if the car bounces more then 3 times . your struts or shocks failed. 
and for how long they last ? today i expect a car to get at least 100k miles before strut replacement and for shocks 50 k miles this is when they typically need replacement with a typical driver not for a commercial driver . i think a commercial driver will get 100k miles on the shocks and 200k on the struts


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

What's the difference between shocks and struts?


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Struts had replaced front shocks and most rear shocks

All best to go with a complete strut assembly


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?
> 
> Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


Sounds like a more expensive problem than shocks.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

If it rides like a boat sways around corners bounces to much it's strut/shocks also possible sway bar bushings...again no real mileage only manufacturers recommendation of mileage..just like brakes some need replacing sooner than others


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

For my 2008 Buick, struts and sway bars at 148k before it went into rideshare. Fairly typical, I think.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Changing shocks? Let me guess, Government Motors car?


Nope probably Found On Road Dead


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, the bouncing swaying comes gradually so you are use to it till they are bad. Mileage recommendation are to correct the problem before that point and contine to have a new car ride and continue keep safe handling of the car


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> What's the difference between shocks and struts?


Depends if your doing it missionary or doggy style &#128518;


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope probably Found On Road Dead


My Only Problems Are Repairs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5231XDMA said:


> At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?
> 
> Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


I USUALLY CHANGE MY SOCKS EVERY 300 MILES.



RDWRER said:


> You change your shocks...?


I had shocks on my 79 cutlass.



SatMan said:


> How fast is that boat moving....Now if they said magic carpet, I would be happy.
> It would have been nice to know what kind of car...If it's hopping on corners, yes, you need front end work...maybe more than shocks/struts...If it was a new car might still be under warranty. Just take off all rideshare stuff and tell them you travel a lot. Bad tires can contribute to the problem also. Try Goodyear Weather Ready tires from TireRack.com


Boat ?
You mean " Water Plough"!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Struts and springs aren’t replaced at all. Unless it’s affecting handling of vehicle or wearing tires unevenly at an accelerated rate.


----------



## Shawnamamma (Sep 18, 2019)

I just changed mine at 127,000 for about a1,000


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Considering my car has Airshocks that cost bout $1200 a pair... It's gonna be a while...


no car has air shocks.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

njn said:


> no car has air shocks.


Ok know it all... Here's a pic of mine.

Something tells me you need to stick with letting others work on your vehicles ...


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Other vehicles have had them as well Cadillac Lincoln so when I 1st read your post I knew you were right and your picture would show that


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?
> 
> Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


Nobody does it because $, but shocks and struts are supposed to be changed every 50k.

Since id imagine you drive many of the same streets i do, you should see a noticeable decline in ride quality and handling between 50k and 75k because of the awful condition of the pavement in the NY area. It will be sooner if your car's got any combination of sport tuned suspension, big rims, and low profile tires.

I typically get 75k to 100k out of a set navigating NJ and that moon surface replica they call streets in greater Philadelphia


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I've gone over 300k in most my vehicles, have never needed shock replacement.
Perhaps you need to replace your driving habits.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've gone over 300k in most my vehicles, have never needed shock replacement.
> Perhaps you need to replace your driving habits.


Yes you have. You're not supposed to wait til they break to replace them.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've gone over 300k in most my vehicles, have never needed shock replacement.
> Perhaps you need to replace your driving habits.


Or perhaps you like bounce houses.... Most of us like to use our steering wheel to change lanes... Not just bounce from Lane to Lane uncontrollably... Bahahah&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;



Uber's Guber said:


> I've gone over 300k in most my vehicles, have never needed shock replacement.
> Perhaps you need to replace your driving habits.


Or perhaps you like bounce houses.... Most of us like to use our steering wheel to change lanes... Not just bounce from Lane to Lane uncontrollably... Bahahah&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Considering my car has Airshocks that cost bout $1200 a pair... It's gonna be a while...


Compressor will fail first.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Compressor will fail first.


Agreed! Sadly.... Just found out today I have a pinhole in the radiator... Drove 150 miles tho and only lost about half a quart so im good for a little bit... Just happened to see small steam rising from bumper ... It was raining so I thought it was rainwater steaming off of my LED fog lights I just installed oh well no such luck cuz it sure smells sweet like antifreeze... Lol and the reservoir was low a little....

Shyt happens... Lol


----------



## Shawnamamma (Sep 18, 2019)

At 130,000 just the other day 😩😁


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Shawnamamma said:


> At 130,000 just the other day &#128553;&#128513;


Yea I rolled 129,000 last nite...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bouncy house LMAO


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've gone over 300k in most my vehicles, have never needed shock replacement.


I've never changed a strut or a shock, either. I've never noticed a degradation in ride quality.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I never had to change the shocks on my cars but i dont live in the north where there are tons of pot holes and salt on the roads


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

UpNorth said:


> Shocks/Struts are hand tested push the car down over the wheel as far as you can, using your body weight. It should come up and not bounce. There is nothing to do with mileage all vehicles are driven differently and different roads surfaces


Fairly sure it's bounce just once and return to position


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Am sure they will be ok for now. Also you need to check all 4 one could go bad at a time.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I changed mine at 110K but I'm not sure I really needed to since I didn't notice any difference afterward. Luckily I got them on sale on an OEM Acura site for $130 each. I _did_ notice a small change when I replaced the sway bar end links and bushings, all of which were pretty sloppy and worn out. I also changed the upper control arms because I was getting a knocking noise which turned out to be a worn out bushing.

I've never changed the rear. The car is pretty stiff and definitely doesn't bounce when pushed down.

I've also changed the front ball joints and outer tie rod ends simply because they're relatively cheap and I have a lot of miles. But neither of those were very worn out so there wasn't any big difference there.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

That was good, yes sway bar links, bushings and tie rod ends are normally over look. You don't wait till there worn out possible accident related for some minor maintenance. The rear doesn't take as much abuse except for heavy loads and towing. Glad it's worked out for you.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UpNorth said:


> That was good, yes sway bar links, bushings and tie rod ends are normally over look. You don't wait till there worn out possible accident related for some minor maintenance. The rear doesn't take as much abuse except for heavy loads and towing. Glad it's worked out for you.


For sure. A good test is to jack the car up then wiggle the tire and see if it moved up or down (ball joints) or side to side (tie rod). Or either could be wheel bearings. Luckily after nearly 250K miles I still haven't had any wheel bearing issues &#129310;


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I was raised with my father having auto repair shop. Then moved into new dealership as auto tech. I spent most of my career in the automotive service, to tech to manufacturers master trained tech into service manager of several dealerships. Did 3 years auto tech specialist phone hotline.Then went to my own auto repair shops 2 repair shops and radiator shop. Then I sold out and retired.There's not much I don't about automotive repair on foreign and domestic vehicles. Hands on experience is the best for learning. I use 2 cars for Uber/Lyft 2007 Nissan Versa 235,000 miles and 2009 Ford Escape 4wd 219,500 miles I keep up the maintenance and repairs and expect another 100,000 out of them


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

5231XDMA said:


> At 65K, my domestic brand car is already hopping all over the street. I could feel the car change lane if I hit an uneven pavement while cornering. I hear people changing it at 100K, 65K is too early no?
> 
> Pax have complemented on the car riding like a boat but I seem to remember the better days when it rode smoother with a controlled grip.


They will start oozing fluid at the beginning of failure.

change them when you start hearing loud "basketball" type noises when going over bumps.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I used to live in NYC and it was not uncommon to have to replace struts at 75-80K miles, the roads absolutely suck there. In NC I have never replaced them. My last cars had 172K on it when I sold it after 6 years and the struts were still in great shape.


----------

